# Central Arkansas



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I know you guys don't have Internet in Arkansas yet but maybe someone with an IPhone from OK or Texas could post an update. ;-) Thanks


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open back to double land blind: 2,3,4,9,11,12,13,15,17,19,21,23,24,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,49,51,54,56,59,60,62,63,64,65,66

Qualifying placements:
1st #24
2nd #13
3rd #10


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

What is this int er net you speak of?

Going good though really tough but good Q. Congrats to all. Flying through this double land blind right now.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying placements:
1st #24
2nd #13
3rd #10[/QUOTE]

If anyone knows who handed these dogs, would you please post. Congrats to all!


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

In the qual:
24, Mark Miles, Bugsy 
13, Chris Christopher, Yankee
10, Mark Edwards, Boone


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on callbacks in the open after the 2nd?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for the update!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

jerrod denton said:


> Any word on callbacks in the open after the 2nd?


Open landblind didn't finish today. Dog #23 started & shut down after #47 ran.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok thanks for the update


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Open callbacks to the water blind?


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on the open


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

All I know on Open is:
1st Erhardt
2nd Sletten
3rd Sletten
4th Erhardt

Derby Results:
1st #3
2nd #8
3rd #20
4th #25
RJ #21
J #16

Amateur back to 4th:
2,7,11,14,17,22,23,24,27,34,35,42,44


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

So the derby isn't running a fourth series? They barely had enough time to finish the third this evening.

Partial callbacks i heard were 3, 8, 20, 21...these were announced while waiting for the last pro to show up.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Travis Schneider said:


> So the derby isn't running a fourth series? They barely had enough time to finish the third this evening.
> 
> Partial callbacks i heard were 3, 8, 20, 21...these were announced while waiting for the last pro to show up.


Yes they did do partials because it was getting late and people wanted to go eat and such. When rob showed up and ran they gave the rest which were 2 of Robs dogs. Then they decided later that they seen all they needed to see. Placements above are correct and I have ribbons for all. I want to thank everyone who ran the derby it was a pleasure and to our judges who did a great job.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Correction that should be dog #16 instead of #26 for the jam. I was 26 and there was no jam in that mess!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Hey Bryan, I fixed it in my post. And thank you for helping make the trial happen, so we could come and play!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

congrats to Trey Lawrence on winning the derby with "Wine" and RJ with "Trey". Hard work pays off.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr. Bill won The Am with Livvy. AFC Livvy. Qualifies for The Nat Am. Placed in 7 of the last 9 FTs. 

Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations to the Mcknights and Livvy!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

TimThurby said:


> All I know on Open is:
> 1st Erhardt
> 2nd Sletten
> 3rd Sletten
> ...


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim, Shannon and Ziggy on the derby 2nd!!!


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Wahoo Livvy, wahoo Bill, wahoo Sarita!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Rob won with Abe (Dave Morrison) in the Open and Skyy (Alice Woodyard) got 4th. And Bill and Livvy winning the Am, way to go Team Silvertip!!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Tim and Shannon Thurby on Hippie's derby second.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Congrats to Tim, Shannon and Ziggy on the derby 2nd!!!


*I 2nd this. *


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS to Bill & Sarita Mcknight and AFC Livvy!!!!!


----------

